# Sign in a store window



## Kacey (Jan 18, 2007)

No comment needed...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2007)

Whoa, now that's going _too_ far!!!


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Now, I like that!  Maybe I should post that at work?


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 18, 2007)

lol now that's a great sign!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2007)

Mega-caffeine AND a puppy???  Criminy ...


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats very cruel...to the puppy!


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2007)

The pet store in the local mall has the following hand-written sign:



> Unattended children will be handed over to Mall security.
> Disruptive children will be handed over to Bubba the Burmese.



(Bubba is a 200 pound Burmese python)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## zDom (Jan 18, 2007)

Now THAT is funny stuff, Kacey


----------



## matt.m (Jan 18, 2007)

that is cruel and unusual behavior to do to a perfectly good puppy.

Gosh, I took my 2 yr. old dog to one of my grandmothers house over Christmas.  Small kids running rampant.  My dog almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

That is way to funny! :rofl:


----------



## pstarr (Jan 18, 2007)

I used to have a sign posted that read, "Unattended children will be sold as slaves."  

It worked.  No one left their kids unattended....:whip1:


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

:lool:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 19, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 19, 2007)

i worked at a small candle shop and we had something similer to that ... i dont remember if it was excatly the same wording or not tho​


----------

